# Favorite vocalists



## Retsu (Dec 7, 2008)

You don't have to go all out like I did; just mention their names if you want to. But I decided to include pictures and such. :D



			
				my last.fm journal said:
			
		

> *Male*
> 
> 10. *Terrance Zdunich* (Graverobber in REPO! The Genetic Opera)
> _And Amber Sweet is addicted to the knife..._
> ...


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 7, 2008)

I am going to go with the direct opposite of Furret's approach (also, I am listing my favourite solo artists because pfft I can't decide for favourite singers overall): David Bowie, Amanda Palmer, Sinéad O'Connor, Björk.


----------



## Cryssie (Dec 7, 2008)

I haven't got time to list mine right now (even if I _could_ put them in order), but I note something about your list. The last I knew - quite a while ago, but eh - Roy Khan's voice was the one thing you _didn't_ like about Kamelot. Grown on you, huh? :D Excellent choice, anyway.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 7, 2008)

Khan is awesome, but really, I had a hard time picking the whole male side of the spectrum. Only the top four males didn't require any thought. :/


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 7, 2008)

10. Ian Gillan (Deep Purple)
9. Tarja Turunen (ex-Nightwish)
8. James Hetfield (Metallica)
7. Jon Bon Jovi (Bon Jovi)
6. Ann Wilson (Heart)
5. Annette Olzon (Nightwish)
4. Bruce Dickinson (Iron Maiden)
3. ZP Theart (DragonForce)
2. Sebastian Bach (ex-Skid Row)
1. Rob Halford (Judas Priest)


Honorable mentions:
Chris Cornell (ex-Soundgarden)
Axl Rose (Guns n' Roses)
Mikael Akerfeldt (Opeth)

There you have it, my personal top 10 and more.


----------



## Fireworks (Dec 7, 2008)

1. Bruce Dickinson (Iron Maiden)
2. Jon Bon Jovi (Bon Jovi)
3. Steven Wilson (Porcupine Tree / Blackfield)
4. Roy Khan (Kamelot)
5. Daniel Gildenlöw (Pain Of Salvation)
6. Tony Kakko (Sonata Arctica)
7. Mikael Åkerfeldt (Opeth / Bloodbath)
8. Anette Olzon (Nightwish)
9. Axl Rose (Guns N' Roses)
10. Till Lindemann (Rammstein)

roughly in order


honorable mentions to:

Enya
Johnny Cash
Serj Tankian (System of a Down)
Mikael Stanne (Dark Tranquillity)
Jonas Renkse (Katatonia)
Russell Allen (Symphony X)
Dolores O'Riordan (The Cranberries)
Michael Stipe (R.E.M.)
Hansi Kürsch (Blind Guardian)

and too many others to list


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh fuck, a list of vocalists. In no particular order...

Daniel Gildenlow (Pain of Salvation), Mikael Åkerfeldt (Opeth), Tori Amos, Russell Allen (Symphony X), Jonas Renkse (Katatonia), Anette Olzon (Nightwish), Matt Barlow (Iced Earth), Warrel Dane (Nevermore), Mikael Stanne (Dark Tranquillity), Roy Khan (Kamelot), Steven Wilson (PT and loads of other shit), David Gilmour (Pink Floyd, solo), Tony Kakko, Bruce Dickinson, Till Lindemann, Johan Hegg, Tobias Sammet, Beth Gibbons, Greg Graffin, Heather Findlay, Maynard James Keenan, Mike Patton, Mathias Blad, Lisa Johansson, Chuck Schuldiner, Ihsahn, Vincent Cavanagh, Rob Halford, Rody Walker, Jonsi Birgisson, Layne Staley, Christian Alvestam, Tomi Joutsen, Jacob Bannon, Hansi Kursch, Jeff Buckley, Thom Yorke...

Kind of comprehensive I guess.


----------



## see ya (Dec 8, 2008)

Ooh, I'll definitely second Ann Wilson. 

I don't usually give too much attention to individual band members, usually focusing more on the music itself, but that said, here's a list of some vocalists I really like:

*Ann Wilson (Heart)* - Like Robert Plant, only a woman. And better. 
*James Labrie (Dream Theater)* - Okay, the band's basically one long span of hit-and-miss, but this guy's got an incredible voice. 
*Jon Anderson (Yes)* - I'm convinced that he has what is probably the purest voice in all of rock history. I mean, in his forty year career, his vocal quality HAS NOT CHANGED. AT ALL. 
*Peter Gabriel (Genesis)* - Yeah, yeah, Collins is technically better, but Collins is also a commercialist hack and can't match Gabriel's soulful sound. Gabriel was the heart and soul of the band, and really deserves the credit here.
*David Gilmour (Pink Floyd)* - If anyone's voice fit this band, it was his. Low-key, lulling, yet still somewhat sinister, and it turned out fantastically.
*Sting (Umm...just Sting)* - Geez, is there anything this guy can't do? Another insanely pure and beautiful voice for the list.

EDIT: Oh, geez, can't believe I forgot....

*Freddie Mercury (Queen)* - This guy's sound and range was freakin' unbelievable. It's a shame he had to die....perhaps someone should have stopped him...

Ayup.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 8, 2008)

Lauri Ylonen (The Rasmus)
Ville Valo (HIM)
Alexi Laiho (Children of Bodom)
M. Shadows (A7X)
Pickles the Drummer (Dethklok) X3


----------



## Zuu (Dec 8, 2008)

in no particular order

*Johan Hegg* (Amon Amarth)
*Petri Lindroos* (Ensiferum)
*Hansi Kursch* (Blind Guardian)
*Bruce Dickinson* (Iron Maiden)
*Mathias Blad* (Falconer)
*Glen Benton* (Deicide, studio vocalist for Vital Remains)
*Dave Suzuki* (Vital Remains)
*Roy Khan* (Kamelot)
*Karl Sanders* (Nile)
*Freddie Mercury* (Queen)


----------



## Retsu (Dec 8, 2008)

All that power metal and no Kakko? Shame. :(


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 8, 2008)

Alexi said:


> Lauri Ylonen (The Rasmus)
> Ville Valo (HIM)
> Alexi Laiho (Children of Bodom)
> M. Shadows (A7X)
> Pickles the Drummer (Dethklok) X3


are you actually kidding me with this list


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 8, 2008)

Hm...I don't have many.

Kate Bush
Trent Reznor
David Byrne (sp)
David Bowie


----------



## Keltena (Dec 8, 2008)

Regina Spektor, Vienna Teng, Simon & Garfunkel and Sharon den Adel are some of my favorites.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 8, 2008)

Freddie Mercury (Queen)
Brian May (also Queen)
David Bowie
Robert Plant (Led Zeppelin)
David Gilmour (Pink Floyd)
Axl Rose (Guns N' Roses)
Roger Daltrey (The Who)
Paul Rodgers (Free / Bad Company)


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 11, 2008)

Mikael Åkerfeldt (Bloodbath)
Chuck Schuldiner (Death)
Luc Lemay (Gorguts)
Phil Anselmo (Down, he's also in Pantera but I'm not really in to them)
Tim Aymar (Control Denied)
Tom v. K (Weissglut)
John Tardy (Obituary)


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 11, 2008)

Trent Raznor
Pete Burns
Marilyn Manson
Amy Lee
Corey Taylor


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 11, 2008)

> James Labrie (Dream Theater) - Okay, the band's basically one long span of hit-and-miss, but this guy's got an incredible voice.


You are like one of the only people. Most people I know go like "oh dt rule instrumentally, except james, his vocals are so terrible :("


----------



## see ya (Dec 13, 2008)

Watershed said:


> You are like one of the only people. Most people I know go like "oh dt rule instrumentally, except james, his vocals are so terrible :("


Woah, really? Everyone I know generally agrees with me that this guy's voice is amazing and is one of DT's saving graces. o_O 

Anyway, I'd like to take this time to say something that's been on my mind about Bjork, as I have no idea where else to put this. I used to be a hater, until I actually took some time to listen in-depth. She really does have a powerful voice and great tone, but I still think she plays up the "surreal" side of her voice a bit too much. Meh, I guess that's why she's one of those "acquired taste" singers. I definitely appreciate her much more now than I did before. 

And hey, at least she doesn't squeak CONSTANTLY like Joanna Newsom


----------



## xkze (Dec 13, 2008)

Gilbert Gottfried.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 13, 2008)

Retsu said:


> All that power metal and no Kakko? Shame. :(


sry Retsu-kun but I don't like SA >.<;


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 13, 2008)

Well er I have to admit I'm not very music-savvy so I'll probably get mocked but some voices I enjoy listening to very much are Freddie Mercury, Serge Gainsbourg, Benjamin Biolay, Jon Bon Jovi and David Bowie.
Barry White makes me groove all night but mentioning him here would be just embarassoh shit


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 13, 2008)

> Well er I have to admit I'm not very music-savvy so I'll probably get mocked


Same here

Sting, Seal, Stipe... damn, I'm out of people beginning with S. 

Bon Jovi, Steve Page (of BNL), David Gray, Phil Collins... and I absolutely adore Wayne Coyne's voice, even though it's not conventionally beautiful (Coyne being the lead singer of The Flaming Lips - yes, the one who crowd surfs in a giant hamster ball). 

Female vocalists off the top of my head, I like Vienna Teng, Angela Aki, Alanis Morissette, Aretha Franklin, Bjork (have to be in the mood, though) and Idina and Kristin, of course <3


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 13, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Well er I have to admit I'm not very music-savvy so I'll probably get mocked but some voices I enjoy listening to very much are Freddie Mercury, Serge Gainsbourg, Benjamin Biolay, Jon Bon Jovi and David Bowie.
> Barry White makes me groove all night but mentioning him here would be just embarassoh shit


Mercury and Bowie rule (don't care about the others)


----------



## see ya (Dec 13, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Barry White makes me groove all night but mentioning him here would be just embarassoh shit


Nothing wrong with liking soul...:D
(EDIT: Not oldies. I was thinking of someone else when writing this...>_O)


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 14, 2008)

> Nothing wrong with liking the oldies(ish)...:D
> 
> Except Frank Sinatra. For the life of me, I have no idea why he's so popular *dodges bullets*


Not an 'oldie' as such, but I don't think I'll ever, ever understand the appeal of Elvis.
(I've been mauled for that before, too)


----------



## Alexi (Dec 14, 2008)

Elvis was sexy. :(

Frank Sinatra makes me melt like a middle-aged woman whenever I hear his voice on my mom's radio. XD


----------



## see ya (Dec 14, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Not an 'oldie' as such, but I don't think I'll ever, ever understand the appeal of Elvis.
> (I've been mauled for that before, too)


OMG me too! :O

My problem with Sinatra is that he NEVER shows any sort of emotion in his voice. EVER. There were many singers in his day that were far more talented, so I can't understand why he of all of them got the exposure.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 14, 2008)

Solo;
Regina Spektor, Serj Tankian, Bob Marley, will.i.am, Brian MacFadden, Takayoshi Tanimoto, Bonnie Tyler, Pat Benatar, Luke Kelly and Duke Special.

Bands;
Corey Taylor/Slipknot, Ville Valo/Him, Daron Malakian/Scars On Broadway, Ami Lee/Evanescense, Chester Bennington/Linkin Park, Freddie Mercury/Queen, the Madden Twins/Good Charlotte, Jenny Lewis/Rilo Kiley, Mark Hoppus/Blink 182, Liam Cormier/Cancer Bats, Irwin Sparkes/The Hoosiers, Adam Gontier/Three Days Grace, Claudio Sanchez/Coheed and Cambria, Marilyn Manson/Marilyn Manson, Matt Bellamy/Muse, Anthony Kiedis/Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Patrick Nissley/Innerpartysystem, Justin Hawkins/The Darkness, Joe Jonas/Jonas Brothers, Jimmy Pop/Bloodhound Gang, Zach Condon/Beirut, Eugene Hutz/Gogol Bordello and Nick Urata/DeVotchKa.


----------

